# 81 rabbit diesel, what do I use???



## 79rabbit4dr (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm thinking about flushing and then using synthetic. I don't know how to find my engine specs to know what VW oil approval rating i need to look for, or if there are certain restriction for a diesel motor. I went out and bought Mobil 1 Full Synthetic Euro Blend because it said it was VW 200, 205, 203.1 (i think those were the numbers) approved but after some further reading I'm not sure if that was the right choice. 
Another thread said something about http://www.auro-rx.com but they say it doesn't work well with synthetic. I live near Yellowstone so we get hot summers, cold winters, and are at high elevation so - from what I read - it'd be much better to use synthetic. 
Anyone with some expertise or even some links on where I could get a good for sure answer would be much appreciated.
THANKS!


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: 81 rabbit diesel, what do I use??? (79rabbit4dr)*

shell rotella 5W-40 synthetic


_Modified by dieselwagen at 10:14 AM 7-10-2008_


----------



## 79rabbit4dr (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: 81 rabbit diesel, what do I use??? (dieselwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselwagen* »_shell rotella 5W-40 synthetic

I'm not disagreeing with you in any way, but why is rotella (i thought that was the cheap stuff) better than mobil 1? I'm trying to learn/understand, that's why I ask.
Thanks for the quick reply too!


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: 81 rabbit diesel, what do I use??? (79rabbit4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *79rabbit4dr* »_
I'm not disagreeing with you in any way, but why is rotella (i thought that was the cheap stuff) better than mobil 1? I'm trying to learn/understand, that's why I ask.
Thanks for the quick reply too!

i recently switch to synthetic on my last oil change, reason i stayed with rotella synthetic is because i had good result using the regular rotella 15W-40. i heard lots of good feedback regarding the mobil 1 synthetic and i might try that next oil change to personally see if there's any difference. if some high end cars uses that stuff (mobil1 synthetic)for factory fill then it must mean something.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 81 rabbit diesel, what do I use??? (79rabbit4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *79rabbit4dr* »_
I'm not disagreeing with you in any way, but why is rotella (i thought that was the cheap stuff) better than mobil 1? I'm trying to learn/understand, that's why I ask.
Thanks for the quick reply too!

Shell Rotella is supposed to be the diesel oil with a detergent pack added to it to deal with the soot and byproducts of a diesel engine. I've heard Shell Rotella mentioned by diesel heads over the past 8 years or so.


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: 81 rabbit diesel, what do I use??? (corradokidg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokidg60* »_
Shell Rotella is supposed to be the diesel oil with a detergent pack added to it to deal with the soot and byproducts of a diesel engine. I've heard Shell Rotella mentioned by diesel heads over the past 8 years or so. 

i thought i read something like that on a diesel magazine while my wife does her shopping at safeway. ( rotella=diesel specific)
i see that you are my next door neighbor here at the peninsula corradokid. you happen to have a G60 valve cover lying around you want to make money off of ?
sorry 'bout the thread jack 79rabbit guy, but i was having problem locating this part locally.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 81 rabbit diesel, what do I use??? (dieselwagen)*

Wish I did... actually, wish I had a ton of spare C parts sitting around as I'll probably need all of them at some point.








Sorry I can't help ya out, neighbor.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 81 rabbit diesel, what do I use??? (79rabbit4dr)*

Check your owner's manual. It will probably mention an old API C rating like CD. If this is the case then this can be satisfied by more recent API ratings like CF, CF-4, CG-4, CH-4, CI-4, CJ-4.
Diesel-specific oils with the API CI-4 or CJ-4 ratings are meant to handle higher soot loads and such. These usually come in 15W-40 conventional and 5W-40 synthetic. The 15W-40 conventional ones are easy to find; the 5W-40 synthetic ones are not so easy. The most commonly available of the latter are Shell Rotella T Synthetic and Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel Truck (or Delvac 1).
However, if the oil you bought has API CF and/or VW 505.00 ratings, it is probably ok for use in your old VW diesel engine. Newer VW diesel engines can be much more picky (e.g. VW 505.01 rated oil only).


----------



## 79rabbit4dr (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: 81 rabbit diesel, what do I use??? (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_Check your owner's manual. It will probably mention an old API C rating like CD. If this is the case then this can be satisfied by more recent API ratings like CF, CF-4, CG-4, CH-4, CI-4, CJ-4.

yeah, it had CC rating... couldn't find it anywhere.
Great help everyone, thanks a ton! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

